# Darf der PC auf einen Teppich stehen?



## RePnalx (13. Juni 2015)

Ja hallo wollte mal fragen ob mein PC auf einem Teppich stehen darf? Ich frage deshalb weil mein NT: EVGA 500B in meinem Sharkoon VG4W untem mit dem lüfter nach unten im gehäuse montiert werden musste und der so ja luft von unten ins gehäuse zieht und wenn er auf dem teppich steht zieht er den ganzen staub oder  haare ein oder was vom teppich oder nicht? darf er auf den Teppich stehen?


----------



## Dragon AMD (13. Juni 2015)

Nein dann hast du sehr schnell Staub im Netzteil und Gehäuse.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Juni 2015)

Das Gehäuse wird so geplant das das Netzteil genau so eingebaut werden soll, daher klares ja der darf so auf dem Teppich stehen.
Luft von unten in das NT !


----------



## pedi (13. Juni 2015)

dürfen darf er schon, aber wie du richtig schreibst, er zieht den ganzen staub an.
leg halt ein passendes brettchen darunter. ist zwar trotzdem nicht optimal, aber besser als direkt auf dem teppich.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Juni 2015)

Vom Hersteller sind die ganzen Gehäuse so geplant das sie auch auf dem Boden stehen können.
Und es ist auch gewollt das die Luft von außen durch das NT durch geht.

Würden die ein "Brettchen" wollen wäre eines mit im Lieferumfang dabei !

Dafür gibt es Staubfilter die immer bei jedem Gehäuse das so gebaut wurde drunter ist und so das NT vor Staub schützt !


----------



## RePnalx (13. Juni 2015)

Ja ich habe so ein billiges staubfilter das unten an ein paar haken hengt also ist es kein problem wenn es auf dem teppich steht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

Teppich hin oder her, es kommt die Art an. Normaler Teppichboden ist nicht kritisch nur hochfloriges Zeugs dort würde ich schon zu einer Unterlage greifen damit je nach " Füßchen " noch genug Luft rein kommt. Man kann natürlich auch das NT drehen so das die Luft im Gehäuse ansaugt


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juni 2015)

Also alle meine PCs haben viele viele jahre auf Teppich gestanden und ich hatte noch nie das geringste Problem deswegen. 

Wie Doc schon sagt bitte keinen Teppich verwenden der so dick ist wie das Schaf vom örtlichen Bauern, generell ists aber kein Problem.


----------



## RePnalx (13. Juni 2015)

Die Füße vom Gehäuse sind ung. so hoch wie mein Zeigefinger^^
und der teppich ist auch gerade mal 0,5 mm hoch


----------



## NerdFlanders (14. Juni 2015)

Würde es wenn möglich vermeiden.

Selbst wenn das NT genug Luft bekommt und nicht verstaubt, sorgt ein Teppich sicher für höhere Temperaturen innerhalb des NT und damit einer verkürzen Haltbarkeit.


----------



## pedi (14. Juni 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Vom Hersteller sind die ganzen Gehäuse so geplant das sie auch auf dem Boden stehen können.
> Und es ist auch gewollt das die Luft von außen durch das NT durch geht.
> 
> Würden die ein "Brettchen" wollen wäre eines mit im Lieferumfang dabei !
> ...



klar gibts staubfilter.
nur dass ein teppich mehr staubt als z.b. ein fliesenboden weißt sogar du.
ein brettchen schafft da abhilfe.
a bissl denkn wär scho guat.


----------



## Ion (14. Juni 2015)

Ein Teppich ist nicht optimal aber auch nicht schädlich.
Wenn du deinen PC regelmäßig von Staub etc. befreist sollte das kein Problem sein


----------



## XeT (14. Juni 2015)

Besteht ein Teppich aus Staub? 
Solang der Teppich das Netzteil nicht abdeckt weil er zu lang ist, passiert da Garnichts. Der Staub kommt aus der Luft und setzt sich ab, der kommt nicht aus den Teppich gekrochen. Ob du nun Fliesen oder Teppich hast, auf jeden fällt neuer Staub und das gleichermaßen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (14. Juni 2015)

Ich habe meinen PC auf dem Schreibtisch denn da ist weniger Staub als auf dem Boden und kein Teppich. 

Staubfilter besitzt meiner auch trotzdem stelle ich den lieber höher als tiefer.


----------



## pedi (14. Juni 2015)

natürlich besteht ein teppich nicht aus staub. aber teppich hält den staub.
bei einem harten untergrund, fliesen, laminat, parkett usw., reicht ein feuchtes tuch und der staub ist weg. der teppich hält den staub.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juni 2015)

> ein brettchen schafft da abhilfe.


Aber nur wenn es die Zimmergröße hat


> Der Staub kommt aus der Luft und setzt sich ab, der kommt nicht aus den Teppich gekrochen. Ob du nun Fliesen oder Teppich hast, auf jeden fällt neuer Staub und das gleichermaßen.


Nicht ganz, seit ich den Teppich ein dem Zimmer raus habe ist der Stabbefall zurück gegangen. Auch wenn man einen Teppich saugt hat er danach noch genug Dreck drin und je nach Struktur und Art fängt er auch an zu fusseln.


----------



## shootme55 (14. Juni 2015)

Ich hab heute eine PC reinigen dürfen mit Netzteil am Boden, der 5 Jahre lang auf Parkett stand. Mir graust es jetzt noch wenn ich daran denk. Glaubt mir, es ist egal, die Kiste verstaubt sowieso. Abgesehen davon könnt ich mir sogar vorstellen dass er am Teppich weniger verstaubt da die Luft, wenn vom Teppich angesaugt, durch den Teppich gesaugt wird und die Staubpartikel im Teppich hängen bleiben. Mehr Staub kommt deswegen sicher nicht ins Gehäuse, weils ja nicht der Teppich ist der Staub produziert, sondern der ihn aufsammelt...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juni 2015)

> Abgesehen davon könnt ich mir sogar vorstellen dass er am Teppich weniger verstaubt da die Luft, wenn vom Teppich angesaugt, durch den Teppich gesaugt wird und die Staubpartikel im Teppich hängen bleiben.


Fliegende Teppiche, den letzten habe ich vor 1001er Nacht gesehen. Durch den Teppich geht ja nicht da der ja auf dem Boden liegt, aber durch das laufen auf dem Teppich wird Staub und Co wieder aufgewirbelt. Sauge mal einen Teppich jede Woche und klopfe den mal nach 2 - 3 Monaten aus. Da wirst du dich wundern was da so alles noch zum Vorschein kommt. Aber egal hier geht es nicht um Grundsatzdiskussionen.


----------



## zukosan (14. Juni 2015)

definitiv kleine Holzplatte drunter...


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Fliegende Teppiche, den letzten habe ich vor 1001er Nacht gesehen.


Das wäre doch die Lösung für das Problem, der fliegende Teppich ist doch super weil er so den Staub von selbst entfernt.
@TE, hol dir einen fliegenden Teppich


----------



## Jeretxxo (14. Juni 2015)

Ich würde auch sagen das ein Teppich kein Problem darstellt, so lange das kein Langflor Teppich ist.
Und ein kleines Brettchen noch dazwischen schieben halte ich eher für Kontraproduktiv.


----------

